# General show/art updates



## TyrannicalTrix (5 mo ago)

Hey y’all!

I finally have my hands on a dog to work with under juniors to go to the show in Winston Salem this November. She’s a small Boston Terrier bitch I’ll be showing in juniors and under breed. It’ll be a good time! Expect some Boston photos, haha.

Otherwise, I’ve gotten another portrait done since the last time I posted, this time of a German Shepherd. I think I’ll probably go for a Chinese Crested next, Poodle fur intimidates me if I’m totally honest.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I'll look forward to your Nov update. I was wondering what you've been up to... 🙂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! That face, muzzle, mouth and nose look sooo real! They absolutely look 3D! I had to do a double take to see if it was one of those carnival photo boards that you stick your face thru! Great job! 
Good luck showing that Boston!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Have fun showing the Bostons. My mom had Bostons and I always adored them. Funny little pups.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations on your new showing career! 
Your drawing is beautiful. I would be intimidated by any fur, let alone a poodle.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow, that looks really nice.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Really, really fun and realistic illustration of the GSD 🤩!!!


----------

